# Hyperparathyroidism? Need some help..



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Just found this site.. trying to better understand what's going on with my body. My doctors don't take the time to explain anything.

I've had the following symptoms for the past 6 months.. the last 3 months they have become pretty intense:

Lethargy/lack of energy
Horrible depression
Anxiety/panic attacks
Weight gain at first.. now, lack of appetite/weight loss
Disoriented feeling.. I just don't feel like myself
Fear/nervousness (pretty sure this is because of the anxiety/stress)
Dry/flaking skin
Headache/muscle weakness on my left side
Decreased short term memory
Trouble sleeping

I've had a MRI scan of my brain, and all shows perfectly normal, in terms of TIA/stroke, MS, tumors, etc.. My wife works for a neurologist, and he personally looked at the scan. He said there is nothing wrong up there.

I had blood work performed, and everything was fine except for my TSH and Calcium.

My TSH was 4.82 uIU/mL, (with 4.500 being the high limit from this lab)
My Calcium serum was 10.4 mg/dL (with 10.2 being the high limit from this lab)

My doctor did another test yesterday, and suggested something called hyperparathyroidism. He also gave me something called Levothyroxin (25mcg).

I also take Klonopin for anxiety, and a Beta-blocker for HBP. I've been on both for 6 years.

Can someone please help to explain what's going on in my body? I haven't felt like myself in months, and it's really frustrating. I feel like I'm looking at the world through a tunnel most of the time. My head is floaty, and I'm always aggravated. Is this common?

Thanks,

Travis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> Just found this site.. trying to better understand what's going on with my body. My doctors don't take the time to explain anything.
> 
> I've had the following symptoms for the past 6 months.. the last 3 months they have become pretty intense:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board, Travis!

You may find this interesting about the calcium test.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/calcium/tab/test

And your TSH is high. Most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less. That said, it does definitely suggest thyroid disease and to get down to the nitty gritty of it, other tests need to be done.

The FREES are very important.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And antibodies and immunoglobulins indengous to the thyroid........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html,TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Thank you for including the ranges with your results. If you get any of the above tests, please continue to do the same.

Don't be surprised if you are hyper. There are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins that could possibly be at play here thus skewing your TSH results and the FREE T4 and FT3.

An ultra-sound of the thyroid would also be an extremely good idea.

Myopathy is not unusual w/thyroid problems.

Here is for both..........

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

I was reading up on Thiazide diuretics and calcium.. The beta-blocker that I take includes a diuretic that promotes the retention of calcium. I wonder if my slightly elevated calcium levels are because of this, instead of the parathyroid glands?

I'm going to start taking this levothyroxin, and see if it helps. Is it normal to feel like you're losing your mind with this stuff? lol..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> I was reading up on Thiazide diuretics and calcium.. The beta-blocker that I take includes a diuretic that promotes the retention of calcium. I wonder if my slightly elevated calcium levels are because of this, instead of the parathyroid glands?
> 
> I'm going to start taking this levothyroxin, and see if it helps. Is it normal to feel like you're losing your mind with this stuff? lol..


It is very possible that the diuretic is the cause.

Yes; our minds go. Wandering. LOL!

Here is info on that.

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf

bipolar/thyroid disease
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

I personally am not sure if you are hypo or hyper so I enclosed links for both things.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Took this Levothyroxine, and half an hour later, I felt like I had just ingested speed. It made my anxiety go off of the charts, heart racing, sweats, etc. I thought this stuff was supposed to make me feel better?!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> Took this Levothyroxine, and half an hour later, I felt like I had just ingested speed. It made my anxiety go off of the charts, heart racing, sweats, etc. I thought this stuff was supposed to make me feel better?!


Well; I am not surprised. Remember I said you could be hyper, not hypo? That is why the tests I listed are ultra-important.

It may be a good idea to hold off on that but I must stress, I am not a doctor so do call yours on Monday and request those tests.

Please let us know and take care in all you do.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Andros said:


> Well; I am not surprised. Remember I said you could be hyper, not hypo? That is why the tests I listed are ultra-important.
> 
> It may be a good idea to hold off on that but I must stress, I am not a doctor so do call yours on Monday and request those tests.
> 
> Please let us know and take care in all you do.


So, my T3 and T4 levels could indicate that I'm hypo, yet, that might not be the case? Or, is that particular test one that will differentiate between hyper and hypo?

Sorry.. I'm trying to learn what's going on inside my body, and it's confusing. I feel like there's a storm raging in my head/body!


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

I have all the symptoms associated with hyper..

Panic attacks
Nervousness
Weight loss
Fatigue
Insomnia
Jittery
Confusion/trouble thinking clearly

I'm worn out, but I think it's because I'm so wired all the time that it's just taking it's toll on me. I wake up feeling drained..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> I have all the symptoms associated with hyper..
> 
> Panic attacks
> Nervousness
> ...


When there are blocking, stimulating and binding antibodies and immunoglobulin lurking, it skews the thyroid panel; yes indeed.

Get these 2 tests if you can.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138

When a person is hyper, even at rest the metabolism is running high gear thus you wake up exhausted.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm so ticked off right now! I get my "lab results" back in, and the nurse calls me to tell me that "everything is fine with the lab work". I'm like.. OK, what does that mean? She tells me that I don't need to worry about anything, and the doctor said it's fine. I sat there dumbfounded for a second, and asked her what the hell was she talking about?! I'm prescribed medication for a thyroid condition, and they have a nurse call to tell me that I don't have to do anything else? She tells me.. "Oh, well you might want to schedule another appointment with the doctor to discuss it". Uh.. ya think?!

So, I make my appointment, and ask them to fax over the lab results. I get the fax, and the only test that they ran was PTH (intact). WTF?!! They were supposed to do a T3 and T4 count!

My PTH (intact).. whatever that means.. is 20 pg/mL with a range of 15-65 pg/mL. What does this mean?

Meanwhile, I'm sitting here with the shakes, stressed out of my mind, and I'm wasting time/money with a doctor that's too stupid to send off for a simple test.

Travis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> I'm so ticked off right now! I get my "lab results" back in, and the nurse calls me to tell me that "everything is fine with the lab work". I'm like.. OK, what does that mean? She tells me that I don't need to worry about anything, and the doctor said it's fine. I sat there dumbfounded for a second, and asked her what the hell was she talking about?! I'm prescribed medication for a thyroid condition, and they have a nurse call to tell me that I don't have to do anything else? She tells me.. "Oh, well you might want to schedule another appointment with the doctor to discuss it". Uh.. ya think?!
> 
> So, I make my appointment, and ask them to fax over the lab results. I get the fax, and the only test that they ran was PTH (intact). WTF?!! They were supposed to do a T3 and T4 count!
> 
> ...


This is not at all unusual and next time you ask for the tests please make sure you say, "FREE T3 and FREE T4."

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

I am w/you big-time; we should not have to pay for this substandard doctoring.

It is my sincere hope that you go doctor shopping and STAT. As you know, I worry that you are hyper,not hypo.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

What's puzzling, is that I have PTH on the low end of the spectrum.. but, I have high calcium levels. If I had a parathyroid tumor, shouldn't I see high PTH levels AND high calcium? If not, then what else is causing the high calcium?

I pushed my appointment back until tomorrow, as I had a hard time sleeping last night, and couldn't get myself out of bed to make it to the doctor's office.

I felt horrible today.. I'm having trouble with coordination in my hands and feet. My balance is off, and I feel out of it. My whole body feels like it's vibrating/shaky.

Travis


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Went back to the doctor today..

He doesn't think I need to test T3 and T4 levels.. He thinks that I should just take the levothyroxine (25mcg) to see if that "helps". He wants to test again in 2 months.

He also said that I'm suffering from severe depression, and started me on Paxil (10mg).

I left there more confused than when I went in.. All I know is that I feel horrible, and I'm tired of feeling this way.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Just wanted to update..

I still feel like crap, and about a month ago, I started experiencing high frequency hearing loss, and tinnitus in both ears. It hasn't gone away, and it's just dragging me down even further.

I went back to the same doctor, and asked him to do a full thyroid work up. Guess what? They called me back and said my TSH was in the "normal range" at 4.5 mlU/mL. The range is .345 to 4.65. They didn't even bother to test for free T3 or T4, or anything else. I contemplated yelling at the nurse, but I simply hung up on her.

I am going to order my own test online, and go to a lab to get my blood drawn. I'll get the results, and bring them to another doctor to interpret them. I'm tired of feeling like this. My whole body hurts, I have no energy, and my hearing has gone to sh*t! 

Travis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> Just wanted to update..
> 
> I still feel like crap, and about a month ago, I started experiencing high frequency hearing loss, and tinnitus in both ears. It hasn't gone away, and it's just dragging me down even further.
> 
> ...


Oh, this is not good...................................

So glad to hear from you though.

Do you have this in your area?

HealthCheckUSA
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

Get your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4. This is a good place to start. We will help you if we can.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey Andros.. 

Yeah, it really stinks man. I ordered my own test using LabCorp. There's a test area 10 minutes from my place. It was 78 bucks to have TSH, and free T3 & T4 checked. Not too shabby, considering the doctor's office just charged me 210 bucks for nothing useful. I can have the antibodies and other more complex things checked if need be.. but, I want to start with the basics.. since the other tests are more expensive.

I'm going tomorrow to have my blood drawn, and I'll have the results in 24-72 hours. From there, I can decide what to do. I found a place where I can buy Armour, or synthetic T3 and T4. But, hopefully I can find a doctor who will be willing to listen to me, and look at the lab results.

I'll post the results here when I get them in. The doctor's office called me back today, and said that I can start taking the 25mcg of Levothyroxine if I "feel like it". LOL.. WTF?

Travis


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

Good for you! I just ordered mine too and will be going tomorrow as well. It's a good feeling to know you don't have to be frustrated grovelling for what you deserve. Out of the dark and into the light!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> Hey Andros..
> 
> Yeah, it really stinks man. I ordered my own test using LabCorp. There's a test area 10 minutes from my place. It was 78 bucks to have TSH, and free T3 & T4 checked. Not too shabby, considering the doctor's office just charged me 210 bucks for nothing useful. I can have the antibodies and other more complex things checked if need be.. but, I want to start with the basics.. since the other tests are more expensive.
> 
> ...


Travis; please make sure you post the ranges as well. We will help you as much as we can and yes, we start w/basics and take it from there!

LHM (Lord have mercy) about the thyroxine replacement. They "really" care, don't they?


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Will do, Andros.. 

Is it normal for people who are hypo to struggle when they exert themselves? I get very shaky and I'm VERY easily worn out any time I exert myself physically or mentally. I start shaking, and get disoriented..

I also saw the ENT yesterday for my ears.. He said I don't have any fluid buildup, and he thinks it's viral, or autoimmune. Could also be thyroid related.. Hmm..

Travis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> Will do, Andros..
> 
> Is it normal for people who are hypo to struggle when they exert themselves? I get very shaky and I'm VERY easily worn out any time I exert myself physically or mentally. I start shaking, and get disoriented..
> 
> ...


It could be thyroid related. Many of us with thyroid disease have ear problems.

Let us know when your lab results and ranges come in.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Had a hearing test done today.. The lady told me that my hearing is great for my age, and that I only have a slight (10db) loss in one ear, and 5db in the other. She doesn't understand why I'm having trouble with speech.


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Travis just wanted to chime in and let you know that you are not alone with these symptoms. My symptoms started out just like yours....when I look back on it I was going downhill before that but I didnt really notice it until I had my first panic attack. I literally thought I might be possessed or losing my mind but since then I have had basically all of the symptoms you described. This all started in late 2010 and it has been going on ever since. I did find relief once I started a gluten free diet but that only cut out the EXTREME anxiety and depression. I still feel "off" like you described and am still trying to get back to feeling normal. Hang in there it will get better...this is a great forum for questions and support.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my lab results in..

TSH- 4.250 uIU/mL (.450 - 4.500)
T4 (free/direct)- 1.25 ng/dL (.82 - 1.77)
Triiodothyronine (free/serum) 3.7 pg/mL (2.0 - 4.4)

What does this mean? lol..

Travis


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

bbdailey said:


> Hey Travis just wanted to chime in and let you know that you are not alone with these symptoms. My symptoms started out just like yours....when I look back on it I was going downhill before that but I didnt really notice it until I had my first panic attack. I literally thought I might be possessed or losing my mind but since then I have had basically all of the symptoms you described. This all started in late 2010 and it has been going on ever since. I did find relief once I started a gluten free diet but that only cut out the EXTREME anxiety and depression. I still feel "off" like you described and am still trying to get back to feeling normal. Hang in there it will get better...this is a great forum for questions and support.


Thanks for the support.. 

It's been a rollercoaster ride for me the last few months, and the more I look at it, the more I realize that it was a slow, downhill progression over the past year or so.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, 3 weeks later, and I still feel horrible. My ears are slowly getting worse as far as the ringing is concerned. It's now more of a roar than ringing. I am easily exhausted, and I get the shakes when I try to do anything strenuous. I am not in bad shape, either! I've lost 30lbs over the last 6 months through diet and a decent workout plan. But, over the last month and 1/2 or so, I get so worn out that I can't keep up my routine. I have trouble falling asleep, but it's hard for me to wake up. I don't even feel refreshed after 8 hours of sleep.

So, I'm going to go in for another round of tests.. I'm having these tests run tomorrow.

TPO
TSI
Antithyroglobulin Ab
TSH 
Free T4 
Free T3

I couldn't find a test for TBII.. That's the only thing I think I'm missing? Is that critical? My last labs were:

TSH- 4.250 uIU/mL (.450 - 4.500)
T4 (free/direct)- 1.25 ng/dL (.82 - 1.77)
Triiodothyronine (free/serum) 3.7 pg/mL (2.0 - 4.4)

My TSH has hovered around 4.2-4.6 for the past few months. That was the first time I had my free's tested, though, so I have no history to share yet. I want to know why my TSH is at the upper end of the scale (and high by most NEW accepted standards), yet my free's are within range? My T3 is also up there.. Shouldn't my TSH be lower if my T3 is high? This is why I'm going to have further testing performed, to rule out anti-bodies/autoimmune.

Also, I thought about monitoring adrenal gland function.. as I've read that it can wreak havoc as well. I've been through a VERY stressful 6 months, with withdrawal from alcohol, and benzo's (Klonopin). Also, my business has been very stressful. I had a nervous breakdown in October/November, and I'm recovering from that.

Travis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> Well, 3 weeks later, and I still feel horrible. My ears are slowly getting worse as far as the ringing is concerned. It's now more of a roar than ringing. I am easily exhausted, and I get the shakes when I try to do anything strenuous. I am not in bad shape, either! I've lost 30lbs over the last 6 months through diet and a decent workout plan. But, over the last month and 1/2 or so, I get so worn out that I can't keep up my routine. I have trouble falling asleep, but it's hard for me to wake up. I don't even feel refreshed after 8 hours of sleep.
> 
> So, I'm going to go in for another round of tests.. I'm having these tests run tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Have you had ultra-sound of the thyroid or RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

I haven't.. Although I have had some weird pains that come and go on the left side of my neck.. about even with my collar bone. Not sure if it's related or not. It comes and goes.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Travis said:


> I haven't.. Although I have had some weird pains that come and go on the left side of my neck.. about even with my collar bone. Not sure if it's related or not. It comes and goes.


Could be. It's worth at least an ultrasound to check it out. Any other neck symptoms? For instance, my voice would get pretty tired/sore prior to my diagnosis.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

My voice sounds more raspy/deep than it did before.. I just noticed that about a month ago.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> My voice sounds more raspy/deep than it did before.. I just noticed that about a month ago.


Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

men more likely to have cancer than women
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

I've got a few of those symptoms.. But, I don't want to panic just yet. Let's see what the labs come back as next week, and we can eliminate a few things. Is there anything that will show up in my blood work to rule out or suggest cancer of the thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> I haven't.. Although I have had some weird pains that come and go on the left side of my neck.. about even with my collar bone. Not sure if it's related or not. It comes and goes.


Yes; lymph nodes could be affected. If you have TSI (when your tests come in), most likely you will have TBII for it is the opposing (blocking) immunoglobulin.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Travis, I have nothing to tell you regarding what's going on with you, but I did want to offer my emotional support. I've had 2 docs tell me I'm depressed and that's what's causing the body temp problems, the swollen eyes, the weird joint & muscle pain. I'm glad (and impressed) that you took it upon yourself to get your own labs. And congratulations on getting off the benzos - that requires a great deal of will and discipline.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Andros said:


> Yes; lymph nodes could be affected. If you have TSI (when your tests come in), most likely you will have TBII for it is the opposing (blocking) immunoglobulin.
> 
> Thyroid cancer symptoms
> http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303


Well, I should get the labs back in a few days.. It says up to 7 business days.. but, it's usually faster than that.

I need to get these immuno-GOBLINS out of my body! lol.. Damn Goblins causing all kind of trouble!


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

CorralesNM said:


> Travis, I have nothing to tell you regarding what's going on with you, but I did want to offer my emotional support. I've had 2 docs tell me I'm depressed and that's what's causing the body temp problems, the swollen eyes, the weird joint & muscle pain. I'm glad (and impressed) that you took it upon yourself to get your own labs. And congratulations on getting off the benzos - that requires a great deal of will and discipline.


Thank you very much.. It's tough to find people that understand what I'm going through. This has literally brough me to my knees a few times since it started.

My doctors tell me I'm crazy, pretty much.. But, I know something isn't right. Whether it's thyroid problems or not, I need to rule out things one at a time.. since my doctors don't want to help me. I'll just do it myself. 

I crave alcohol like crazy.. especially since all of this stuff has started. I've been stressed out beyond belief.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Travis said:


> Is there anything that will show up in my blood work to rule out or suggest cancer of the thyroid?


My bloodwork came back normal, although I had a 3 cm cancerous tumor. But I didn't have symptoms like you're describing...I was tired and my voice would hurt, but that's about it. Well, I would also swallow incorrectly occasionally...I think that's it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My TSH was slightly elevated, but free t3 and t4 were normal. I did have high levels of TPO and TSI. I considered myself to be without symptoms.

I had five nodules in total, all cancerous, with microscopic lymph node invasion.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my results back.. My TSH has dropped like a stone, from 4.2 to 2.4 in less than 3 weeks. I put the results up in the lab section.


----------

